# 11/28/16 Ohio State University Campus Multiple People Attacked



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The news media frenzy is astounding, CNN, MSNBC, FNC and others are yammering nonsensically. More info will follow as usual in these situations.

At Least 8 Shot In Mass Shooting At Ohio State University « CBS Pittsburgh

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/active-shooter-reported-ohio-state-university-campus-n689076


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It appears as if it may already be over.



> BREAKING NEWS: Suspect dead and nine injured in active shooter situation at Ohio State University
> An active shooter situation was reported at OSU's Columbus campus Monday morning
> Just after 11am, police confirmed that a suspect was dead
> It's unclear if there are more suspects at large
> ...


BREAKING NEWS: Active shooter reported at Ohio State University | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I should have created a Poll as to who the "shooter" is;

1.) muslime
2.) Disgruntled employee
3.) Freshman Homosexual filmed having gay sex attempting revenge
4.) BlackLivesMatter racist
5.) Michigan Wolverine Frat Boy pissed off about loss


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I should have created a Poll as to who the "shooter" is;
> 
> 1.) muslime
> 2.) Disgruntled employee
> ...


All of the above?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

If 7 were shot and only one died I was gonna say a black guy.

But the latest reports are saying it may have been a knife attack. Others are saying a car may have driven into a crowd?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I go with a celebration or the agony of defeat with the Ohio State vs Michigan game.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Two people? So maybe two incompetent wannabe terrorists?



> Law enforcement sources told The Columbus Dispatch *that a car initially rammed Watts Hall*, the location of the Department of Materials Science and Engineering, about 9:40 a.m., *and at least two people got out of the car.*
> 
> *One person had a gun, while the second appeared to have a large knife, according to the Dispatch.*
> 
> One suspect dead, 10 transported to hospital after attack at Ohio State University | Fox News


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I go with 1

I think it was a Allahsnackbar a$$whole going after a soft target. Sounds like he tried to run over people outside, shot some, and
then pulled out a large knife and stabbed some victims.

I'm sure it will be Bush's, Trump's, NRA, Ruger, SOG, Kershaw, Gerber, S&W, AR-15, & Remmington's fault.

Commie News Network CNN reporting now the perp used his vehicle and large knife only, no gun. The shot heard were from
police officer who dispatched him to another world, CNN report.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> I go with 1
> 
> I think it was a Allahsnackbar a$$whole going after a soft target. Sounds like he tried to run over people outside, shot some, and
> then pulled out a large knife and stabbed some victims.
> ...


All I saw all morning was ACTIVE SHOOTER but now all the reports say an "incident".

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Okay, things are calming down and this story from a local paper seems like a realistic update.

Sounds like one looney science student went on a rampage...



> Nine people were injured when a man ran into pedestrians with his car on the Ohio State University campus, then exited the vehicle with a butcher knife and started cutting victims.
> 
> Less than a minute after the attack, an OSU police officer confronted the suspect, and shot and killed him. Despite rumors of a second suspect, police believe there was only one person involved in the attack.
> 
> ...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It must have been a racist ******* neo-nazi hillbilly Trump supporter from Arkansas.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Another climate change victim flipped out cause we only have a thousand years to get to Mars?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I should have created a Poll as to who the "shooter" is;
> 
> 1.) muslime
> 2.) Disgruntled employee
> ...


Guess you need to add a new category. Asian or Indian science geek sounds like a strong possibility.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Witnesses are saying the attacker was black, he may be a Somali refugee/student that lived near campus.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It must have been a racist ******* neo-nazi hillbilly Trump supporter from Arkansas.


No...I'm here at work all day..
And none of the guys in my klavern gots a truck that can make it that far.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Somali refugee....

Ohio State attack: Suspect struck pedestrians with car, then stabbed victims | The Columbus Dispatch


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Somali refugee....
> 
> Ohio State attack: Suspect struck pedestrians with car, then stabbed victims | The Columbus Dispatch


No way! I was ready to blame it on a conservative Christian from Kansas.

A Somali refugee. I guess he was going to school on our dime?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> No way! I was ready to blame it on a conservative Christian from Kansas.
> 
> A Somali refugee. I guess he was going to school on our dime?


This same situation could have easily played out at the U of Minnesota. I am actually surprised that a Somali attack has not yet happened in MN.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All of sudden the news media is back to bashing Kellyanne Conway for her bashing Mitt Romney who bashed Trump...

CNN figured out an evil white guy with an "assault rifle that automatically shoots an endless number of bullets from bottomless high capacity magazines" did not do it. 

Instead they discover that a freakin' Somali Refugee evil islamist took his car and ran over a bunch of students then pulled a knife out and began stabbing sheeple before a good guy with a gun sent him to his 72 virgins...So they have switched to other stories that help further their agenda.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Somali refugee....
> 
> Ohio State attack: Suspect struck pedestrians with car, then stabbed victims | The Columbus Dispatch


Damn skinnies....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> All of sudden the news media is back to bashing Kellyanne Conway for her bashing Mitt Romney who bashed Trump...
> 
> CNN figured out an evil white guy with an "assault rifle that automatically shoots an endless number of bullets from bottomless high capacity magazines" did not do it.
> 
> Instead they discover that a freakin' Somali Refugee evil islamist took his car and ran over a bunch of students then pulled a knife out and began stabbing sheeple before a good guy with a gun sent him to his 72 virgins...So they have switched to other stories that help further their agenda.


And you are surprised me boy?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I was in the area when it happened...now there will be even more downtown traffic for a stupid memorial

F OSU...seriously

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Sonya said:


> If 7 were shot and only one died I was gonna say a black guy.
> 
> But the latest reports are saying it may have been a knife attack. Others are saying a car may have driven into a crowd?


got to love the news can't even figure out what hit/killed what -I would say it the headline reads xx amount shot that a firearm would be involved.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

i'll send him 72 virgins and they will all be swine.:devil:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

The dude was Somali...they have a pretty sizeable Conclave in Westerville and near Morse Rd...crap part of town

...still screw OSU

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Somali -import some Ethiopian security QRF over here and those somali punks will shut up and leave the country or have their heads handed to them in a bag.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Rip to the victims and condolences to family, friends, and class mates.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lets go over this again for all the folks who think its good to allow these islamic "refugees" to enter the US;

islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination. islam is comprised of two groups of people. One group wants to convert non-believers and the second group wants to kill/enslave non-believers. The group that wants to convert non-believers is willing to fund the group that wants to kill/enslave non-believers.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Medic33 said:


> Somali -import some Ethiopian security QRF over here and those somali punks will shut up and leave the country or have their heads handed to them in a bag.


There is also a group of em here on the West End...should give em a stimulus

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> All of sudden the news media is back to bashing Kellyanne Conway for her bashing Mitt Romney who bashed Trump...
> 
> CNN figured out an evil white guy with an "assault rifle that automatically shoots an endless number of bullets from bottomless high capacity magazines" did not do it.
> 
> Instead they discover that a freakin' Somali Refugee evil islamist took his car and ran over a bunch of students then pulled a knife out and began stabbing sheeple before a good guy with a gun sent him to his 72 virgins...So they have switched to other stories that help further their agenda.


That's right folks, nothing to see here, move along, move along.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Funny how all the journalists/media jumped on the "shooter" angle then its discovered that the murdering jihadist islamic terrorist rammed a bunch of people with his car then jumped out with a knife of some sort. 

ALL of these so called refugees need sent back to their craphole country that they came from.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Yesterday.....


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> View attachment 31065


 See this proves what I have been saying for years! We need to ban trucks AND the knowledge to cook. It's time we took our children's safety seriously, and started using human pulled wagons for transportation! It's time we stopped allowing right wing extremist to have acces to such dangerous knowledge i.e. Boiling water to cook. Let's all eat protein cubes.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> This same situation could have easily played out at the U of Minnesota. I am actually surprised that a Somali attack has not yet happened in MN.


at The Mall of America - if not somali some BLM trash out of St Paul .... the Muslin radicalization is totally out of control around the Twin Cities


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> See this proves what I have been saying for years! We need to ban trucks AND the knowledge to cook. It's time we took our children's safety seriously, and started using human pulled wagons for transportation! It's time we stopped allowing right wing extremist to have acces to such dangerous knowledge i.e. Boiling water to cook. Let's all eat protein cubes.


No. What Trudeau is really saying is that it's ok. The attacker was really one of the good guys so leave him alone and let it go. Now if it was @Coastie dad and his group of thugs then it would be international headlines.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> No way! I was ready to blame it on a conservative Christian from Kansas.
> 
> A Somali refugee. I guess he was going to school on our dime?


not at all Denton...He was obviously going to school on the "backs" of his fellow students.....and cutting every inch of resistance down as he strove for the American Dream...

OSFG


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Life Lesson: The Ohio State University Didn't Call Black Lives Matter, They Called Cops with Guns - The Rush Limbaugh Show

http://shoebat.com/2016/11/28/the-o...showing-how-to-murder-infidels-using-a-knife/


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Hell @inceptor, they would probably want to interview us. I betcha I could get on Oprey or mebbe even that Ellen Degenerate show. And I'd wear me one them there Hillary shirts so they'd know I is special.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Sorry I didn't read this whole thread. If this was asked and answered sorry;

But did Tim Kaine really tweet out his prayers for this senseless gun violence?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803280422155104257


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Sorry I didn't read this whole thread. If this was asked and answered sorry;
> 
> But did Tim Kaine really tweet out his prayers for this senseless gun violence?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803280422155104257


In that idiots defense the Tweet was posted at 8:52am and the media was still screaming "ACTIVE SHOOTER" as often as they could. Again, the media pushing the Liberal agenda rather than delivering the News.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A libtard fooled by the libtard media. Choking on the liberal agenda of lies and emotion.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sense when did liberals care about truth. They put it as they wanted it to be not as it was. They know that no madder how many times the truth gets told now. The version they put out is what will stick. It is how they operate .
Truth act of Terrorism , committed by a Muslim that should have never been allowed in this country. His act is just one of many that happen over and over. It is how they operate.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

More to come. No one really thinks because Trump has been elected this problem goes away?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> More to come. No one really thinks because Trump has been elected this problem goes away?


No, not at all. But it will be dealt with differently than it has been for the last 8 years.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Anybody hear about this?

MOB Of Angry Muslims RAVAGE Through Upscale Neighborhood Threatening To RAPE Women ? Freedom Daily


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> not at all Denton...He was obviously going to school on the "backs" of his fellow students.....and cutting every inch of resistance down as he strove for the American Dream...
> 
> OSFG


not at all Denton...He was obviously going to school on the "backs" of his fellow students.....and cutting every inch of resistance down as he *drove* for the American Dream...

There, that's funnier...


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice that cop got him


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

